# Snow blower repair



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

I need a little advice, I have a small 18" Toro snowblower. The kind with the rubber composite blades, not a two stage. The wife was using it while I was gone last week and it quit throwing snow and she said it started smoking. I looked at it when I got home and there was several things wrapped around the shaft on one end, a boot lace, some of the plastic strapping they use for boxes or newspaper bundles and some other junk. I cut if all off and started it up, but it no longer spins. My question before I take it in is, do they use a shear pin on the shaft? I want to fix it before another snow, but don't want it at a shop if it's a simple repair.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Look in your manual, it should have a layout of its parts, and a trouble shooting section. Also try to contact a toro dealer/service center and ask tell them your problem


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Not familier with an 18"
Is it the 16" Toro powerlite?
If it was smoking you probably burnt the belt.
Easy replacement. Take off the side cover. Belt replacement is pretty straight foward commonsense repair.
Original belt size is like a 3/8"x29 and a fraction but I've found that a 3/8"x30" belt will work and that's what I use on mine.

Could it be a S200 or S620? 20" models using a different belt.
If it is not a powerlite get me the model and serial # and I will look up the belt # for you.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I googled up a parts diagram for my little toro electric. It showed the complete bread down of the blower. I was able to get the part number of the part I needed and then found the cheepest place to order one on line.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

That thrower should have a belt on it. prolly take longer to pull the cover off thant to replace the belt.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

For parts diagrams w/o googling just go to toro.com and find the Master Parts Viewer. Just punch in your model #. You can't buy from them but you'll at least have the # and it's a easy website to navigate.

If it's a standard V belt your local hardware may have it though I use a heavier duty one. If it's a ribbed belt ya pretty much have to get it from a shop.
Remember to factor in the shipping cost when shopping I online. On most parts, unless it's something big, I find I can sell it cheaper when you figure in the shipping. I've compared prices to Wally World and find I'm still lower yet most people think the small shop will gouge them.
Try to remember your local Michigan based small business when you're shopping. In the end, if you have someone close to buy from when you have a repair that you can't handle the guy just might remember you and go out of his way to take care of you like I do with my regular loyal customers.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

FERG 06 said:


> For parts diagrams w/o googling just go to toro.com and find the Master Parts Viewer. Just punch in your model #. You can't buy from them but you'll at least have the # and it's a easy website to navigate.QUOTE]
> 
> Come to think about it that is where I found the parts breakdown. Getting to old to remember what I did a minute ago let alone a couple of weeks ago. That is no :lol: matter


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I believe it is a belt thing. I bought my Toro new last year from Weingatrz, and I noticed this last storm that the belt was slipping, the paddle stopped a few times, and it was weak shooting out the shoot. So I have to take it back in for a check up. My warranty will cover it. I have a set date to bring it back in for maintenance, if I pass the date, the warranty is off.
The first time I used it this year, one pull and it took off. I wish my lawn mower did that.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Sounds like the drive belt.


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

Belt!


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Thanks everyone for the help, sorry for the delay I was In Canada this weekend without computer access.

Ferg you're right it is the 16" Powerlite. I appreciate you taking the time to pm me. I'll be getting a belt today as soon as I take it apart. I had no idea they were belt driven. It was so cold when I got home last week I wasn't in the mood to take this thing apart. I was easier to whine about it. 

Again thanks everyone for your help, as usual this site has proved that it is an invaluable source of information on all subjects!


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Well a quick trip to Weingartz and $12.99 for a belt & $12.99 for a new scraper and I'm ready for the next blast of this Saskatchewan like winter!!!


Thanks guys, I wish all of my household repairs were this quick and painless!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The Nailer said:


> I need a little advice, I have a small 18" Toro snowblower. The kind with the rubber composite blades, not a two stage. The wife was using it while I was gone last week and it quit throwing snow and she said it started smoking. I looked at it when I got home and there was several things wrapped around the shaft on one end, a boot lace, some of the plastic strapping they use for boxes or newspaper bundles and some other junk. I cut if all off and started it up, but it no longer spins. My question before I take it in is, do they use a shear pin on the shaft? I want to fix it before another snow, but don't want it at a shop if it's a simple repair.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


That's crazy. One of my friends mom did the same exact thing. Boot laces, plastic strapping and other junk. What are the odds? :lol:


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

multibeard said:


> Getting to old to remember what I did a minute ago let alone a couple of weeks ago. That is no :lol: matter


I know the feeling. 



Paul Thompson said:


> I believe it is a belt thing. I bought my Toro new last year from Weingatrz, and I noticed this last storm that the belt was slipping, the paddle stopped a few times, and it was weak shooting out the shoot. So I have to take it back in for a check up. My warranty will cover it. I have a set date to bring it back in for maintenance, if I pass the date, the warranty is off.
> The first time I used it this year, one pull and it took off. I wish my lawn mower did that.


Be carefull. Belt is a wear & tear item. Might not be covered by warr.
On the big snows take it slow, if you push it too hard you'll force too much snow in and stop the auger and burn the belt in no time.
The large Toro's have an adjustment for the belt tension so maybe you'll get lucky and that's all you'll need.



The Nailer said:


> Well a quick trip to Weingartz and $12.99 for a belt & $12.99 for a new scraper and I'm ready for the next blast of this Saskatchewan like winter!!!
> Thanks guys, I wish all of my household repairs were this quick and painless!


$12.99 for a powerlite scraper!! :SHOCKED:Guess I'm not selling mine high enough. That's Weingartz for ya.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

FERG 06 said:


> $12.99 for a powerlite scraper!! :SHOCKED:Guess I'm not selling mine high enough. That's Weingartz for ya.


I guess that's how they pay for the three sales guys that were there staring out the windows, but I figured that was a bargain because you all saved me at least $75.00 on an hours service


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Ya there's the other thing. $75 an hour!:SHOCKED:
Ya they got a big place to pay for but there are alot of us out there with shop fee's of $45-$50 p/hr. :evil:


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Ferg-

Where is your shop?


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, a long way from Clarkston and a really long way from Hawks (been there before). :lol:

I'm SE of Metro airport, about an hours drive from Clarkston. Probably too far but I'll let you decide that. 
Then again you'll save $25 p/hr. That'll pay for your fuel. 

fergslawnandsnow.com :evil:


----------

